
Ask HN: What are some of the best ways to learn more on Distributed systems? - abhishekash
I love Distributed systems and work on a SAAS product but i dont have formal education on them. I read blogs etc. But, would like to learn it in a more structured manner.<p>Would love if i can get some good resources like Books , Online courses etc. to learn
======
brudgers
To me, because the solution to distributed systems problems seem more or less
isomorphic with the problems of concurrency, concurrency seems like the place
to start...at least from a programming perspective versus hardware. And since
for me, the best thing I've found regarding concurrent programming is
Armstrong's _Programming Erlang: Software for a Concurrent World_ might be
worth looking at.

------
quirky23
1) Elements of Distributed Computing 1st Edition by Vijay K. Garg (Author)

2) Distributed Systems: Principles and Paradigms (2nd Edition) by Andrew S.
Tanenbaum et al.

3) Daniel Abadi. 2012. Consistency Tradeoffs in Modern Distributed Database
System Design: CAP is Only Part of the Story

4)
[http://book.mixu.net/distsys/ebook.html](http://book.mixu.net/distsys/ebook.html)

5) [https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-distributed-
systems](https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-distributed-systems)

------
nomiyor
The books I've found that could help on this theme:

1) Replication - Theory and Practice - effective replication is the heart of
modern distributed systems and this theme is covered well in this book.

2) Introduction to Distributed Algorithms: Gerard Tel: 9780521794831:
Amazon.com: Books - this book has very deep theoretical explanation of
classical distributed algorithms.

------
profzing
Have a look at this :

[http://christophermeiklejohn.com/distributed/systems/2013/07...](http://christophermeiklejohn.com/distributed/systems/2013/07/12/readings-
in-distributed-systems.html)

------
blitzqi
yeah i have been working in company working on scale , hundreds of tomcats,
scores of teams , big fat useless SRE team. We are also not able to scale to
limits we want because of intrinsic reasons. But love to learn some real
fundamentals and patterns .

